# GCSE PE, Horse Riding.



## TaffyBoo (8 March 2009)

Has anyone done the GCSE PE horse riding? My daughther is doing it for GCSE and she has the criteria but the school have given her no support on what she has to do, do you choose dressage or the jumping? or do all of what's on the criteria? 
She also has to do an analysis of performance speech on Show jumping, she has a list of questions she has to complete. Has anyone had to do this before?
Any help would be much appriciated.


----------



## silverbullet (8 March 2009)

I'm not sure as I teach Science not PE, but... I know there are kids at my school doing Riding on their GCSE PE course so i'll pick the brains of the relevant PE teacher if you like.


----------



## TaffyBoo (8 March 2009)

That would be great! Thankyou


----------



## charlie76 (8 March 2009)

Where abouts in the country are you? We do GCSE PE at the yard I run so may be able to help?


----------



## Pancakes (8 March 2009)

I did GCSE riding and  all i had to do was film myself riding in walk, and canter, including sum lateral work and jumping (as  i remember i jumped a sj course of about 2'9") so it could be examined by an assessor. my school gave us a list of what we had to be able to achieve when riding as well as having some like an instructor who has regularly seen us ride to sign this to say we were upto standard.
however didnt have to do any speech thing, hope this helps.


----------



## TaffyBoo (8 March 2009)

Wiltshire.


----------



## TaffyBoo (8 March 2009)

Thankyou. None of her friends from other schools have to do a speech, it just seems to be hers there are a variety of questions, with five catogories:
Rules, regulations and Terminology
Observation and Analysis
Evaluation
Planning Strategies, Tactics and Practices.
Leadership Roles and Principles.
The questions are for all sports so some of them don't make sense for horse riding.


----------



## Flint12 (8 March 2009)

A few people i know have done it. 
They all had to show work at walk trot canter and jumping. 

One person went for the highest level and used an sj horse to jump round a course of about 4 foot something and then a dressage horse to show all the lateral work. 

I dont know about the speech, the people i know didnt have to do it. The videos were then sent of to be looked at as i have a feeling the PE teachers wouldnt have a clue lol. 

Sorry i can't be of much help


----------



## charlie76 (8 March 2009)

We are in Berkshire.
The usual format that the pupils I have taught have had to have a lesson or two videoed where they ride 2 different horses on the flat, 1 doing basic walk, trot canter work and the other doing basic lateral work such as turn on the forehand and leg yield. They then had to jump a show jumping course of approx 2ft 9 or xc up to 2ft 6. They had to be filmed tacking up and doing stirrups and girths as well as mounting up. In this area they are able to do more basic things but they get less of a grade.
I have also had one rider that had to have a written statement for myself confirming their riding ability and they had to write a shirt essay on how and what you need to prepare to hack ouyt safely.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CheekyCob (8 March 2009)

If she's doing what I'm doing, then you have to explain and describe everything you do with your horse(s) so if you do all events, then show the examiners you do! My teacher said it's better too have too much in it than too little. And then I've got to video me in action to prove I can do it. 
 My coursework might be different as I've got to describe the muscles I use when riding and show exercises I could do to improve them.
Good luck!


----------



## zero (8 March 2009)

When I did it (bearing in mind it was a while ago so dont remember exactly what i wrote without looking) I chose eventing as my sport and had a video of me doing a dressage test, flat work, showjumping, and bits of a xc course as well as schooling over poles and taking a young horse xc schooling. I used both schooling at home and competing for the video. 

The written side I did a lot on getting myself fit (v detailed plan of all riding work and swimming, running, weights) Added to this i also described what an eventer aiming for Badminton would be doing. I also had to do the muscle bit that cobbster mentioned. Then i also had to do variuos different bit on ellitism, danger factors, and other socialogist (cant think of the proper word) factors. All they way through my coursework I compared myself to a top rider and explained why things were different. 

I might well have my coursework at home somewhere still so could look it out for you if you want further details. My school were very anti me doing it as my chosen sport but they didnt like my second choice of swimming either.

Hoe that helps a bit and feel free to PM me if you want anymore details.


----------



## MontyandZoom (8 March 2009)

I did it 10 years ago and it was quite simple. I chose dressage and all I had to do was walk trot and canter, do some circles and tun on the forehand and I got full marks  
	
	
		
		
	


	




(I was pretty crap back then too!). I was assessed at a local riding school by the instructor with my non-hosey PE teacher on the side lines. In terms of video I just had to video myself riding my friends pony around a field in case the examiners wanted to check up. It seems like others on here had it a bit tougher!


----------

